# My first finished piano sonata, want feedback



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

So I finished my piano sonata and am wanting some feedback on it. Here is the link:

https://musescore.com/user/50070/scores/5411056

What do you think of my sonata?


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I can't read piano music well enough to comment, but congratulations on your achievement!

Rocky


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's a good start. Rather than writing a large scale work like a sonata, maybe focus on a miniature first. A lot of the themes sound disconnected with the others, and a lot of the melodies don't quite stand on their own, especially in the Andante, and sound too obviously based on a scale. Also the counterpoint could use a bit of work in my opinion.

For a sonata dedicated to Mozart, I think it would be nice to use the Sonata form.


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think it's a good start. Rather than writing a large scale work like a sonata, maybe focus on a miniature first. A lot of the themes sound disconnected with the others, and a lot of the melodies don't quite stand on their own, especially in the Andante, and sound too obviously based on a scale. Also the counterpoint could use a bit of work in my opinion.
> 
> For a sonata dedicated to Mozart, I think it would be nice to use the Sonata form.


But I did use sonata form in the first movement, and I used sonata-rondo form in the third movement. Are you suggesting that I have my second, more melodic movement in sonata form as well?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmmm. You're right when I review the definitions, it seems to meet them technically. I would strive for greater cohesion within the form. A coda would be nice, since you are repeating the development and recap to add more finality.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it shows development from your previous stuff. I enjoyed your secondary theme, even if it's harmony is a bit strange at times. 

In this sonata you use thematic material in a somewhat typical way for a sonata, you have P, TR, S and C at the exposition and you use mainly S and C-spaces at the development and so on. All are choices typical for an 18th century composer. However, you should next study a bit harder what these sections actually do. You usually introduce some very bizarre harmonies in them (think of for example measure 11, where you have Ab in the melody and A-natural in the bass) and arrive to cadences out of nowhere. It gives me a feeling that you haven't yet fully grasped that late 18th century music (in which you write in) is all about striving towards the next cadence and that tonal end points are the key element in how the music's perceived, much more than the thematic material. However, there's really no point in pointing out these things on an internet forum. You should go to a local music school and continue studying these with a teacher, if that's possible. Anyway, I think this song is a step forward from you!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Good work except perhaps for the passages that sound more like straight scale runs or exercises than melodic lines. But overall, good work, and best wishes.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems odd to directly lift "ode to joy" in a piece dedicated to mozart. 

There's not much melodic substance here other than the parts taken from 9th. The rest are mostly just scales.

I'd advise you to try and focus on writing meaningful/original melodies before trying to write something as large scale as a sonata.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I think, why would somebody listen to this, instead of going on youtube and enjoy recordings of any of Mozart's piano/cembalo works.

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that there's barely any original material in your work, and not only that, but the way it has been developed, is far from enjoyable.

Edit: perhaps you should study Mozart more in depth, to see how he exploited his material; since it's so similar to yours. Good luck


----------

